# Missing Colour Label Filter



## boandbro (Oct 5, 2009)

Don't know what happened or what random combination of buttons I pressed, but I have lost the colour filter tab on the bottom panel.  

The colour filter shows up on the filter bar but it has disappeared from my bottom panel.  

At the moment on my bottom tab for filters I only have Flags and Ratings.  How do I add colour filter to the bottom tab?

ps I'm a PC user

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi boandbro, welcome to the forum!

Do you mean the filter bar along the top of the filmstrip? If so, try pressing the word 'Filter' and see if they appear. If not, any chance of a screenshot so we can visualise what you're seeing?


----------



## boandbro (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi victoria,

Thanks for replying. I've been searching/reading the forums for ages, good to finally be apart of it.  

Anyways, I've attached a photo of where I had a color label filter, it was on the bottom panel. I still have the color filter at the top filter bar, but I don't use the filter bar often.

[img width=372 height=6'']http://i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp3'6/bolun_photos/Untitled-1.jpg[/img]


hope that helps.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 5, 2009)

Oooooh yes, I can see what you mean. Does it appear if you widen the window? If not, I'd try moving/deleting the preferences file and let it rebuild.


----------



## boandbro (Oct 5, 2009)

nope it doesn't show on wide monitor.  how do I go about deleting and rebuilding preferences? Cheers
-Bo


----------



## Brad Snyder (Oct 5, 2009)

Resetting preferences:

Have a look at item #4 here, http://www.lightroomqueen.com/community/index.php?topic=1645.'
Read the whole post first, before doing anything.


----------



## boandbro (Oct 6, 2009)

I have reset my preferences and still don't hav my colour label filter :(


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 6, 2009)

What happens if you select a colour filter in the filter bar at the top of the grid view - does it appear then? What about a fresh catalog?


----------



## boandbro (Oct 6, 2009)

ok solved....seems that the bottom filter does not appear if the top colour filter was not activated the first time, after that it just sticks at the bottom. THANKS.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 6, 2009)

Very weird! Well I'm glad it's sorted, and hopefully it won't disappear again.


----------

